# guns



## valdez8698 (Feb 22, 2010)

Everyone i could use some help. I'm getting ready to purchase me a gun to hunt yotes. What is a good size of gun to use and what brand


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 7, 2010)

Yotes bow-under to proper .223 Remington, .22/250 Remington, .220 Swift, and .243 Winchester loadings. Of course, .22 centerfire loads offer enough horsepower, but enter the .243 Winchester! Yea, always the NEXT power-up changes all the rules, but why is this any sort of requirement? The .223 Remington/.243 Winchester combo, if one can afford both, dominates the varmint field of extreme requirements: power and range. Both Savage and Remington rule this roost of accuracy and PRICE. Ruger Model 77 Mark II in .223 Remington caliber is ALL any varmint hunter needs to 250 yards with a GOOD scope attached. A scope should cost the same as a rifle to equal the prowess of both. A scope is not an add-on to a good rifle, so select wisely and don't burden a good rifle with a crappy scope. Going through the expense of FIVE scopes as I did to find the proper match can be alieviated by avoiding the HYPE of crappy scopes. My final match: A .223 Remington Ruger Model 77 Mark II rifle with 22" barrel with 1-in-12" twist rifling and a Burris Signature Select 6-24x44mm scope cost me a total of $1000 buckaroos. Even at three hundred yards, I find I've not wasted one dollar accuracywise. Then starts the cartridge selection . . . a 55 grain Speer T-N-T bullet powered via 24.5 grains of Alliant 10x powder in a Remington Brass case ignited via a CCI 250 primer represents a solid start toward vanquishing any coyote afoot. Even if you don't handload, any 55 grain bullet in factory-loaded ammo will work, if you spend some quality-time at a 100 yard practice range. Yotes deserve the power of a 55 grain .22 caliber bullet, so never sell them short powerwise. Cliffy


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Opinions vary according to likes and dislikes of the individual behind the trigger. If cash is a major concern or you don't reload I'd opt for a .223 as ammo is plentiful and cheap (relatively). I personally do not own one, I have a .204 ruger that is great for yotes and fox as well as crows and prarie dogs, and I also own a Ruger M77 MKII in .243, love that gun It'll kill the afore mentioned and deer. The .204 in my opinion is a 300-350 yd gun max for yotes and you need to shoot the heavier bullets for long range, the .243 on the other hand will reach out and touch them at 5-600 yds if your area affords you those ranges(which I believe it probably does). I definitly second Cliffy on the scope though, buy something decent, I prefer Leupold or Nikon myself, in that order, and I also stick to the lower power scopes 4.5-14 is as high as I like because I prefer a wider field of view for those that sneak in close.


----------



## tjc1230 (Mar 3, 2010)

Ha ! you thought you were confused? Wait to you see how many different opinions you will get with this one , then you will be really confused. all kidding aside you will get some good avice here. i like the .223 as it is flat , easy to shoot and you can find amo just about anywhere.


----------



## wyohunter (Apr 16, 2010)

I am a .223 man my self and i love it. Mine is a savage predator model 10 and i shoot a 55 grain bullet. Shoots great and flat. hope this helps.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

I load my own and i love my 225 win but every now and than i grab my 243. Today it served me well--mr yote today was no spinning, no tail wag, just stone dead[200 yds] but for a guy just starting . The 243 win are hard to beat . Go with 243 its a multpliable caliber--hope this helps


----------



## Chance (Apr 12, 2010)

I like the 6mm ackley improved its flat and fast. You have to fire form the cases and then you have to have them hand loaded.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 7, 2010)

A .223 Remington rifle with 1-in 12" rifling will stop any marmot, ground rodent, coyote in it's tracks via a 55 grain Speer, Nosler, Hornady, Sierra projectile. SHY away from 30 to 45 grain projectiles as these take much practice to down way-down-there varmints of any size. Tiny pop-guns of extreme velocity cannot compensate for .243 Winchester prowess afield: A 1-in-10" twister .243 Winchester with 70 grain fare is THE ULTIMATE inedible varmint fare, bar none. Extreme Velocity with minimal windage adjustment equals why settle for less. I adore my .223 Remington caliber Ruger Mark II, but aside from MINIMAL RECOIL to my shoulder after 100 rounds downstream, what is sacrificed pertaining to my .243 Winchester's superior killing power and majestic accuracy to and beyond 300 yards. After many years of shooting at matchtip sized targets, I'm ready to admit that I cannot out-shoot my .243 Winchester Remington Model 700 CDL. Cliffy


----------



## jsoulier (Feb 7, 2010)

It depends also on if you have interest with the pelts. I hunt with my .22-250 whenever there are nice pelts on the 'yotes (October-March). Heck, during the summer though I would have no problem shooting them with my deer rifles: .25-06 because a deer rarely moves after a solid body hit let alone a coyote, or my .50 CVA with 298 grain hollow points. It is a constructive way to insure that a deer rifle is shooting straight after it is sighted. I would NEVER shoot a prime furbearer, coyote included, with anything larger than my '250 unless I had nothing else.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

I have always used a 223 either in bolt gun or AR style. Great for taking out coyotes at moderate ranges. Most called in coyotes get to within 100 yards. I say most, there are alway exeptions, say 10% that hang-up beyond 100. I also run a 22-250. This caliber is a legend in the coyote calling crowd. Fast and flat tragectory, low recoil, it can reach out and touch em at several hundred yards. The 223 is cheap to run, the 22-250 has more lethality at distance. It's a toss up for me, but I must add that I have killed more coyotes with the 223 than anything. Savage builds a good gun in both calibers with the predator line of rifle- fully camo-ed. TC will be putting out a camo-ed predator gun soon if not already, bolt action spin off of the icon line. Just choose a caliber and get out there.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

The 223 is a good starter rifle for the most part as the ammo is readily available and not too expensive. Truth be known more yotes have probably fell to this round than any other. One thing to consider is versatility some states do not allow deer to be taken with any caliber .224 or less. This being said the 243 would be a great choice for your investment. Now if you are like myself and many others on this site the last sentence is just a wasted thought. For if one gun is good another is better. This last sentence becomes very repetative with time. I would go with the 243 for my first investment for the inital cost will be slightly more but also most versatile. Then by the 223 later along with the 22-250 the 223wssm the 25-06 and so fourth. Hope that helps.


----------

